# How do you become a dog-groomer ?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

In general it depends. In the US you do not have to go to school and most places do not require it. 

I called around when I was 18 to the different grooming shops looking for an apprenticeship. I got one at a place that was also a daycare/boarding/training facility. There I was pretty much trown into the field, doing mostly bath trims and a few full grooms. I had a pair of wal-mart clippers and some dollar store scissors and I went to it. I worked there for 9 months. 
I moved to NC a year later, and 10 months or so after that I walked into a petstore that offered grooming and asked if they were hiring. I pretty much lied through my teeth and got a job as a substitute groomer. It moved into full time within a week. I worked there for a few months before quitting to start a receptionist position with a company that pretty much was fake. I then moved to a different grooming shop where I learned SOOO much more about the industry, the good, the bad and the ugly. 


I will say though that many groomers can be catty, unwilling to share secrets,and unwilling to help out the newbies. Find a good mentor, and stick with it. if you have the knack for it you may have the gift and a long career ahead of you.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

oh! and to answer part two of your question- it depends, most shops will let you do the breeds you are the best at

I do well with schnauzers poodles and cats- but really hate to do cockers and maltese Just be up front and let people know what you are willing to do and not do


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My daughter went through petsmart as she needed a job and they hired her first 2 months doing bathing brushing and then she jumped the q and went on to Acadamy ahead of a few others.
She has to stay for 2 years as they paid for school and motel for the month and is doing really well with lots of requests making much more money then her high school friends that went on to collage to work at Mcdonalds now.

I called around my small town ( she lived in a bigger city) and nobody would take me on to train but at over 40 maybe to old to learn anything but doing my guys I guess


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My daughter also worked at PetSmart as a bather for about 1 1/2 years. She LOVED her job and was interested in going to PetSmart's grooming academy, which as Mandycasey'smom said would have been a free-tuition set up if Katy would've comitted to working there for a certain number of years... Enter human personalities, conflicts, etc., and Katy decided she couldn't work at our local PetSmart anymore... she called around to several grooming shops and most were friendly but not helpful. One woman, when asked if Katy could come and apprentice (Katy was even willing to pay HER for the experience) told Katy that she would never find anyone who would let her learn from them - and she said it in an extremely nasty way. Luckily, I had an acquaintance who used to give us complimentary grooms at the humane society I managed so I called Linda... she was TICKLED to have Katy come, watch and learn at her home based grooming shop!!! Unfortunately, she was only here for another month or two before moving south for better climates, but she was willing and Katy learned a lot! 

I think it all depends on the individual personality of the groomer, how helpful they want to be, and who you know!! Katy is now capable of taking care of her standard poodle between grooms (she's not confident scissoring yet so Meau does get pro grooms periodically) and she's helping me learn what I need to know to keep Lucy looking trim between hairdresser appointments.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

The best way to become a professional dog groomer is to go to an up and up accredited grooming school with a good, steady business with a track record of placing graduates. It is not the only way, but one of the better ways. Usually the course will be 3 months long. A good grooming school is one where you are working on dogs by yourself every day under the guidance of a professional instructor. Some schools only have a few dogs, or you have to share a dog. You want the school that gives you maximum number of dogs to groom. Also, you want a school with more than one instructor. There are many different ways to do things, different techniques and styles and beliefs. None are right, or better than another. Having exposure to different styles and theories will help you become a better groomer.

The next best thing is to serve as an apprentice. Again, you want a busy shop and you don't want to be stuck doing laundry. You need a clear contract on what will be taught and by when. The drawback here is that you are usually exposed only to one persons style. But it is a viable option.

On line programs are really not worth anything. The most important part of dog grooming is learning to handle and be comfortable handling all different types and sizes and conditions of dogs. You just don't get this on the internet. You can help yourself by going to the humane society and working with those dogs, but this is often not a good way to learn. Most will be shave downs in very poor condition and can be dangerous. You need a positive learning environment under professionals who can teach you proper handling techniques.

Most groomers will say that after school or apprenticeing, you need to work in a shop for about a year before going out on your own. This really depends on you and how you progress. When you first start out, you will accept almost anything that walks in the door in order to make ends meet. As you improve and grow your clients, you can weed out dogs that are not desireable.

A good school will not only teach you grooming technique and dog handling, but also dog behavior, psychology, business management and customer service skills.

I am a professional dog groomer. I have my own highly successful mobile business and have not accepted a new client in over two years. I only groom dogs under 35 lbs who are groomed every 6 weeks or less. I didn't start out that way, but over the years I have build my clientele to this level and only lose clients due to them moving or dying. I went to an accredited school and was trained in all aspects of dog grooming, care, behavior and training. When I graduated, I was well equipped to run my own business.

Dog grooming is not glamorous, it is hard, messy work. Physically it can be very demanding. The pay isn't great, but the way to make money is to have your own business. You will never make much working for someone else. Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you all for such an in depth and detailed advices and for sharing your experiences :beer::top::beer: !!!! There is absolutely no other question I need to ask : )) !!! You guys are grrrrrreat :first:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

VERY WELL SAID Fur Elite !! I totally aggree! 
I've looked into grooming schools in this area (with the thought of establishing a home based business for myself) and I have to say, WOW, they are crazy expensive!! Is tuition really high in your neck of the woods also?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you seen correspondance schools? I want to take a correspondance course because I can go as fast or as slow as I want to and I don't have schools in my immediate area. Plus I think it would benefit me to learn how to groom all breed types and the one that I liked also teaches you how to care for your supplies. I mean it basically covers everything from how to groom to how to run a business for around $1800.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I am still hopelessly "googling" grooming school in my area :wacko:!!! NOTHING is coming out (and I live in MAYOR metropolitan area LOL) Just unbelievable :scared: !!!!??? 

There is only one , kind of training, facility - some private person offering lessons but than I found on the business rating site MANY bad comments about the groomer :smow:

It is just ridiculous - there are more pets than people in this country and one would assume that there are a LOT of groomers and a lot of places to get training hwell:...

Strange indeed ...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I honestly think a lot of people are just self taught or they apprentice under someone else. It's impossible to find a school close to me too.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

Wishpoo - Where in CA are you? I went to grooming school out there.

To All - 

I agree with Fur. Grooming school gives you a well rounded foundation. You learn not only grooming (all breed standard cuts) but handling, sanitation, safety, you get exposure to a variety of techniques, time management and most schools will help in job placement and business practices. You get instant feedback on everything. Yes, it is expensive but if you research the school and find a good one you will not be let down. Also, most schools have financial aid programs which is helpful.

An apprenticeship or getting a job as a bather would be the next choice. In this situation you get good hands on and you also have one or possibly more professionals to ask questions to (the more groomers the better cause then you get variety in styles). You learn the job from the ground up. 

As for the correspondence school I have issues with that as you SEE how to do something but get no real practical experience. It's so different when the dog is on the table and you have to groom from beginning to end (bath to finishing) having maybe 10+ dogs in a day. When I first was looking for a job I had to do many "grooming tests" where the groomer I wanted to work for put a small poodle or similar type dog on the table and said "Let's see how fast you can do this and how good he looks". They would then proceed to time me. Imagine my horror being fresh out of grooming school. I had done many poodles but not being timed. I can not imagine how long it might have taken if I had not had so much practical experience already. In the grooming biz, TIME IS MONEY! Most shops are looking for groomers that can hit the ground running and the more practical experience you have the better. I know cause this is what I would do.  Now don't get me wrong, 3-4 months in school does not make you an expert but it certainly gives you the confidence to get out there and know your stuff.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Agreed Canine Design. I know of no reputable shops that would even halfway entertain hiring someone without practical experience either gained in a shop as a bather/rough in person or through school. If someone wants to work at home as basically a shaver-down of friends and relatives pets, perhaps correspondence would work. You aren't going to learn how to do the cute pet clips, however, without day in and day out mentoring from a professional or a school. 

Most groomers today are definately not self taught. There are still some old groomers out there who have been grooming forever who were self taught. They generally are not up to date on most widely accepted grooming practices, such as wet and reverse shaving, clipper vacs and bathing systems. Grooming has become a much higher esteemed profession, there is even serious talk about licensing and certification that will inevitably happen. Most saavy customers will ask about a groomers training.

Another item, as a beginning groomer, you must be prepared to assume financial responsibility for any injury that occurs because of the grooming process. The seven blade in particular is a dangerous tool in the hands of a begnner. A slight movement can result in a nasty cut that requires stitches along with a costly vet visit that is your responsibility as a groomer. Also, ear infections due to water in the ear, eye problems resulting from shampoo on the eye or hair in the eye, limping due to who knows what....all perils. Yo may get a call days after a groom that you thought went well about something that has happened to the dog that the vet has declared your fault. A good insurance plan is the best way to protect yourself.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Around here I highly doubt many people go to school seeing as how the closest ones are in Houston (at least 4 hours) and I think I saw one in San Antonio (which is 2 hours away). When there are no options available, you do what you've gotta do in order to proceed into something you like. If the only options available to you are correspondance that's the route you go. I wouldn't knock it until I actually tried it. I think to give yourself a good well rounded foundation it would be good to apprentice under someone that's experienced and definitely shop around to find the right person. Not everyone wants to even bother with training their competition.

Unfortunately even someone that goes to school for something doesn't make them good at it. I've taken Harry to quite a few different groomers and none have done a better job at grooming him than I have and I barely know what the heck I'm doing. I took him to very reputable places and a major chain store too and the chain ruined his ears because they were asked to trim them. I think that with something like grooming, some natural talent comes into play as well.

I highly agree that things about running a business need to be taught in order to know what the appropriate thing to do is but the correspondance school I looked at had plenty of attention devoted to that. It's all about where you live, the options available, and what you can afford to do.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

KPoos - I agree. Just cause you went to school does not make you good. But it certainly should some perseverance. 

My point was that to give yourself the BEST opportunity I would go the school route. I had many friends in grooming school that came from far away places to go there. If that is not your reality, then I would dig around till you could find someone that would let you help them out. The problem is that there are many "old school" groomers that are very protective of what they know for whatever reason and also very set in their ways. Sometimes you have to stretch a little further to get the return if it is something you really want to do in life.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Kpoos. ....I am really trying to help you save yourself from wasting $1800. I know you don't have the money to waste, no one does. This advice is based on my experience, which is notably greater than yours especially in regard to grooming. Internet research can not substitute for real , practical experience in a variety of matters, including grooming. 

If you don't want to believe me, why don't you log onto one of the pet grooming forums that you have been directed to and post your question about correspondence school there. Perhaps you will listen to all of the people on those sites who felt they wasted money on a program that offers no practical training. You would be better off finding someone to train under or going to petsmart and enslaving yourself to their training program. Cheers!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

CanineDesigns said:


> KPoos - I agree. Just cause you went to school does not make you good. But it certainly should some perseverance.
> 
> My point was that to give yourself the BEST opportunity I would go the school route. I had many friends in grooming school that came from far away places to go there. If that is not your reality, then I would dig around till you could find someone that would let you help them out. The problem is that there are many "old school" groomers that are very protective of what they know for whatever reason and also very set in their ways. Sometimes you have to stretch a little further to get the return if it is something you really want to do in life.


Thanks, I really WANT to go to school but unfortunately there's just not an opportunity to do so. What I really want to do is find a nice person to mentor me in show grooming. For me pet grooming isn't going to be that hard and I can't (not with the kids at home and me homeschooling) start a business or work for someone. I was really more interested in perfecting the continental and the puppy pattern for showing. 

While I was waiting for my show puppy I contacted some long time breeders to get some help and advice and offered myself to them for any mentoring that they could offer. One wasn't very interested and the other didn't groom her own dogs. So if it takes me years to learn and perfect it, I'd love to be able to be a person that can help someone else in the future with grooming. The task of grooming a show poodle seems so incredible but desireable for some odd reason. With a dog that's just my pet, I don't have to worry about hair breaking and I can master my own dog without worrying about showing. It's just finding that person that won't mind helping me if there even IS someone like that around my area.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> Kpoos. ....I am really trying to help you save yourself from wasting $1800. I know you don't have the money to waste, no one does. This advice is based on my experience, which is notably greater than yours especially in regard to grooming. Internet research can not substitute for real , practical experience in a variety of matters, including grooming.
> 
> If you don't want to believe me, why don't you log onto one of the pet grooming forums that you have been directed to and post your question about correspondence school there. Perhaps you will listen to all of the people on those sites who felt they wasted money on a program that offers no practical training. You would be better off finding someone to train under or going to petsmart and enslaving yourself to their training program. Cheers!


Thanks for the advice but I don't enslave myself to anyone. I'll figure it out.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

Kpoos - Oh, I got the impression you wanted to be a full on groomer for pets in a business. If learning those few things then I would not bother with paying for anything really. I would take Fur's advice and log onto the groomer forums. You may be able to locate a groomer (that knows how to do show dogs) that would be willing for you to spend some time with him/her (but they may also put you to work for their time) or even someone who knows someone. I would venture to say that would be a greater possibility than a breeder, cause what do they have to gain from it (other than good karma). Like I said keep digging. There has to be someone out there. Just my opinion.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

"Wishpoo - Where in CA are you? I went to grooming school out there."

*Canine *: ) _ I live in Bay Area (SJ/SF). 

If I would go into grooming , I definitely would like to know how to do it the best possible way and how to make dog extraordinary pretty ! I think that part is what would be a fun part of grooming : )))! 

I am a perfectionist, and just plain "shaving down" would drive me nuts LOL

I give haircuts to my whole family LOL, just because they come back home with uneven cuts and "wrong" angles even after cashing out 100 $ for styling :scared: !!! I never had any training in doing human hair but still do a better job somehow LOL even though I use only ONE pair of scissors and Bick lady-shaver LMAO !!!! If my daughters and my Sis and my hubby would not protest - I would post them here as a proof ound:

So, yes , if anybody knows where I can get a decent training in the Bay Area that would be just fantastic : )))

BTW: How are services payed - per hour, per client, per dog breed and if it is not secret - how much  ???


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

CanineDesigns said:


> Kpoos - Oh, I got the impression you wanted to be a full on groomer for pets in a business. If learning those few things then I would not bother with paying for anything really. I would take Fur's advice and log onto the groomer forums. You may be able to locate a groomer (that knows how to do show dogs) that would be willing for you to spend some time with him/her (but they may also put you to work for their time) or even someone who knows someone. I would venture to say that would be a greater possibility than a breeder, cause what do they have to gain from it (other than good karma). Like I said keep digging. There has to be someone out there. Just my opinion.


LOL well they can gain some manual labor because that's what I offered. I know it's tough work to bathe dogs and blow them out and I offered that but it's okay like I said one didn't do her own dogs and the other is a very busy person.

I'll look around. I might have to travel a little bit to find someone and maybe go to them once a month or so. I've joined both of those message board forums and I did put a post out there so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Kpoos, I see nothing wrong with you doing correspondence classes. I say go for it!


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

Wishpoo - I will try to answer some of your questions. 

As for how is payment made....This depends. Some groomers do it by breed (what the avg. dog not heavily matted, etc would be) and add on for poor condition or aggressive nature. Some people charge by the hour which comes in really handy IF the dog if a "piece of work" meaning will take longer than the avg. You always want to make sure you charge for your time accordingly. Once you get going you will learn what your "avg" time is. When i started I charged by the breed cause I was slower then and I did not want people to pay for my slower speed. Once I was at a good pace I was able to charge by the hour and it worked better and I made more money.

Couple of other things.....NEVER give multi-dog discounts. You may think it is nice but when you start adding up all the "discounts" in a day you realize you have groomed at least one dog for free. Seems like groomers always want to give services away. Don’t do that as people will quickly take advantage of your generosity. Again, time is money! Sometimes a nice thing do for customers is to occasionally (like at the holidays) to give them a customer appreciation coupon as a thank you. They LOVE that.....or even a goody bag for "Fluffy" which is even better. That usually costs very little in the long run and people are tickled you thought of them.

As for pricing, that will depend on what area you live in. In the SF Bay area I would think that the prices are higher than they would be in a small town. You can always call around on a fact finding mission to see what they charge. I lived in San Diego and went to school there, that is why I was asking what part of CA. 

Let me know if you have further questions. I know there are many other professional groomers on here so I am sure they have input too.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I took your advice Fur Elite and I went to the petgroomer's forum and found a post from the Admin to be very interesting and informative for anyone that might consider correspondence training for grooming school.

*It's time we rethink the correct use of the term "home study." How many of you remember when there was zero home study in pet grooming? When it began in the 1990's it was geared to beginners, but look at the products today. Instructional DVDs by world class groomers that can improve the grooming performance of experienced groomers have changed our industry's concept of what is "home study." So we have added the below statement to areas of PetGroomer.com addressing home study and schools. Every groomer should have a reference library which would include some home study materials such as today's best DVDs.

Home study does not replace all of the advantages of onsite learning in a school or workshop, including the convenience of having pets provided to groom as in a school. Unfortunately, not everyone can attend an onsite pet grooming school when they want. The reasons may be economic hardship, or the inability to travel due to family commitments. Some career seekers are unsure if grooming is right for them and starting out with home study may help them to discover their truth.

Since 1997, we've read thousands of messages from career seekers on the popular GroomerTALK℠ Message Board. So many thought they had to completely shelve their career goals because they couldn't attend schools at the time. No. Take the first step and start with home study. You can go to school later if it is impossible now. Don't stymie your dream. We've got seriously good recommendations for home study below.

We know home study is a viable opportunity for career seekers. However, new dimensions to the meaning of "home study" arrived in our industry just a few years ago. Even advancing groomers are now using home study DVDs published by world class competition groomers and school owners. It's time for every groomer to recognize "home study" is not limited to beginners. The term simply describes a method of learning which allows users to learn in the comfort of their homes or businesses, and to set the pace for their instruction. Plus, viewers can read and view materials over and over again as reinforcement training. Therefore, home study is for both beginners and advancing groomers managing their education.

Today, tens of thousands of experienced groomers could become better groomers with advanced home study DVDs; that is a fact! Many honest experienced groomers have messaged their agreement to that statement on the GroomerTALK℠ Message Board. Whether you are a career seeker or advancing groomer/stylist that cannot attend an onsite school or an advancing groomer, home study promises to provide you with the information you need to further your career.*


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot , Canine : ))) ! It all makes so much sense (regarding coupons and goody-bags ) and how to organize grooming time 

Wish I am in San Diego , for more than one reason LOL lane:


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Go for it kpoos!!!!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Then good luck with that then!


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

Wish I was still there too!!! hwell:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

CanineDesigns said:


> Wish I was still there too!!! hwell:


Where in Texas are you CanineDesigns? If you don't want to say publically you can PM me.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I took an online correspondence course and I have been in business for my self for 5 years. I never worked in a shop other then my own. 

I have found that you have to really enjoy being a groomer, like it was mentioned its hard, messy work. I don't have the luxury of being selective with my clientele but that okay with me for now. I am remodeling this month, I can't wait!

Grooming takes talent and knack for do it, like I said you have to enjoy it and I truly do. 

With whatever way you choose to go good luck!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wishpoo , My sister was taught how to groom by a professional groomer. She did not go to school ( there are no close schools in our area either you would think their would be since LA is so huge)

We found two schools but they where far and she did not have the money either to take the classes


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Roxy, I think it's great and nothing at all to be ashamed of if you can't afford the classes and you apprentice under someone else. We can't all be well off and priviledged enough to be close to schools. We do the best we can.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I learned to groom in a shop with two part-timers workin in it; both with more experience than me, and they both taught me enough to start working solo more and more, and 4 years later I totally run the shop alone. 

It has honestly only been in the last year or two that I have really started to come into my own though. Getting my hadns on Paris was a MASSIVE step, meaning I could keep her groomed all by myself, and tweak HOW to groom her best etc. And I had a real *desire* again, to make her look GREAT. Cos I was a groomer, and I wanted people to see a well groomed poodle on the end of my lead! Before then of course, I'd groom the dogs, and they'd go home, for me to not see again for another couple of months at least, so I never was quite as inspired to make them all look wonderful. Since having paris, I care about all my other clients a lot more, and like I said, have really come into my own.

As a result I won groomer of the year, and am starting to AT LAST fill up in advance, and have been able to turn away a couple of horrible clients! Wooooot! I'm still taking on new clients, but slowly, hopefully, I'll be able to start weeding out more of the nasties. 

I have a minimum charge for a full grooming on lil squirts, but tend to go by an hourly charge with the bigger guys.

Definitely corrospondence is better than nothing! And with no other real options, then go for it! Though I'm not sure how much it'll teach you about the show clips, as few groomers will ever lay their hands on a show dog, let alone a show poodle!!! So be sure that the correspondence course will teach you what you actually want to know too...


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is my final two cents, and believe me this is based on experience. If you can't go to school then absolutely, apprentice under someone and you will do fine! At the very least, instead of spending a huge amount of money on an online correspondence course, why not instead look into getting some of the many informative DVDs out there that are done by professional groomers. Often they are by group or individual breed. You will learn a lot more for less. As you consider these things, think of this....would you get your own hair cut by someone who learned on TV? Yes, these are just dogs, but many of my clients regard how their pet looks as being more important than how they do. Is this screwed up thinking? You bet it is. But guess what? They pay the BIG BUCKS! 

If you are only interested hobby grooming or only in learning some poodle trims, there are excellent poodle and other breed instructive dvds out there for much less money than a full packaged course that is not developed toward your individual needs.

I really didn't want to mention this, but I initially started with a correspondence course. It was very frustrating trying to find dogs to bring home to use when I could actually spend time on the program. Then when I went out to do dogs at the shelter or wherever, I didn't have the instruction with me and I could just do the best I could remember. After wallowing around trying to do it this way, I sought advice from others and decided I would have to make school work.

The nearest school was three hours from my house. I found a cheap hotel room that i rented during the week and worked at night after school to support myself while I was there. It wasn't easy. The sacrifice was worth it, however, as now I have a thriving business. At school, I found that I was no more prepared than individuals who had done their own study on the pet groomer forums or who had gone to shelters to groom. There are some excellent grooming books out there, one by White Dog Press that is fantastic and is really a step by step guide to grooming. It costs $45. You can pick that book up for any AKC breed and it give you step by step groomin instruction, including the blades/combs used for both breed and popular pet trims. Also, it includes directions on how to do various puppy heads, feet and tail styles. Even just out of school, it was never farther than an arms length away.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the advice to apprentice is good. For me personally I'm not going to live in a hotel room 3 hours from my kids nor could I since I homeschool them and stay home with them all day. I certainly will look into dvds though, thanks for the idea.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks again to all who contributed to this thread :first::dog: :wavey: !!!!!

There is so much information shared and so many constructive advices given - it is just fantastic !

Also - thanks for DVD and related books info. - it will definitely be helpful to both - pet owners and future "semi-pro" or "pro" groomers with further training  !!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

One observation I might make is that grooming looks a lot easier than it is  Just working with a groomer looks easier than it is. Were somebody really considering becoming a professional groomer they would be wise to try it out first, maybe work in a shop as a bather for a short while? Thats what I did at 15yrs old and I'm SUPER glad that I did!! I would have been unprepared for what I was in for otherwise, plus it gave me the chance to really stop and think- "is this what I really want??" It isn't for a lot of people LoL. 

I also have to agree that there are several books and DVD's that can show you a lot. Not as much as you'd get from in person instruction but it would certainly be suffient in teaching you to groom YOUR OWN dogs.
Please though, have a care, and don't use these videos,books, or any other distance learning program as you're training if you're planning to groom somebody else's dog. There is just waayyy to much you DON'T learn and it could cost you and/or the dog big time. Grooming is a high risk type occupation and what you don;t know or understand could seriously injure you. Thats where in person instruction becomes so important, a book or DVD can't stop you and say point out something you may not want to continue doing. Or you might miss something really important, or misunderstand a key point in the book/dvd and end up with an injury. Don't claim you're a groomer if this is your only education, thats a little misleading and unfair not only to the unspecting owner who may trust you, (and this includes family and friends in my book), but to the real groomers who took the time, effort, and money and put in the hard work to go to a real grooming school and or apprentice under somebody. Just my opinion, as always, but I feel like it's the rare person in the rare situation who can make a home study program work well enough for them to really learn what they need to know. I'm sure others will disagree, but I wouldn't hire as a groomer (maybe a bather but not a groomer) or take my dog to somebody I knew had only done a home study type training.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Please though, have a care, and don't use these videos,books, or any other distance learning program as you're training if you're planning to groom somebody else's dog. There is just waayyy to much you DON'T learn and it could cost you and/or the dog big time. Grooming is a high risk type occupation and what you don;t know or understand could seriously injure you. Thats where in person instruction becomes so important, a book or DVD can't stop you and say point out something you may not want to continue doing. Or you might miss something really important, or misunderstand a key point in the book/dvd and end up with an injury. *Don't claim you're a groomer if this is your only education, thats a little misleading and unfair not only to the unspecting owner who may trust you, (and this includes family and friends in my book), but to the real groomers who took the time, effort, and money and put in the hard work to go to a real grooming school and or apprentice under somebody.* Just my opinion, as always, but I feel like it's the rare person in the rare situation who can make a home study program work well enough for them to really learn what they need to know. I'm sure others will disagree, but I wouldn't hire as a groomer (maybe a bather but not a groomer) or take my dog to somebody I knew had only done a home study type training.


I kind of take offense to this, I work pretty damn hard doing what I do and I have some pretty awesome clients who will back that up. I enjoy what I do and have a passion for it, I get my hands on everything I can to further my education on my selected field. My "Home Study Program" taught me a lot more then I thought it would and gave me what I needed to get started. 

There are many pro groomers who never went to any school and are highly regarded in the grooming industry. Its unfair to judge people that way.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Purple Poodle....you wouldn't be Purple Poodle Pet Bows would you? You want to see some outstanding work in bow making go to http://www.purplepoodlepetbows.com/default.html


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I kind of take offense to this, I work pretty damn hard doing what I do and I have some pretty awesome clients who will back that up. I enjoy what I do and have a passion for it, I get my hands on everything I can to further my education on my selected field. My "Home Study Program" taught me a lot more then I thought it would and gave me what I needed to get started.
> 
> There are many pro groomers who never went to any school and are highly regarded in the grooming industry. Its unfair to judge people that way.


I think like anything there are some people that are just nautrals and some that aren't. I'd like to ask most of the groomers in my area where they went to school. I'd say more than 85% of them didn't but just apprenticed under someone or are self taught.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

"I've taken Harry to quite a few different groomers and none have done a better job at grooming him than I have and I barely know what the heck I'm doing." 

"I'd say more than 85% of them didn't but just apprenticed under someone or are self taught." 

There's your sign! LOL!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup which is why I save my $70 and do it myself. I don't know if the big chain's people get to go to school but they've done some of the worst jobs on him. I know because we don't have schools close by for people to go to and learn direction, they do what they can to learn. There's nothing that says you have to be certified to open your own business so people just do. I personally don't plan on opening a business but I will groom my family's dogs if they want me to.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn Straight!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Fur Elite said:


> Purple Poodle....you wouldn't be Purple Poodle Pet Bows would you? You want to see some outstanding work in bow making go to http://www.purplepoodlepetbows.com/default.html


No I'm not that Purple Poodle  but I have seen that site and its wonderful!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> No I'm not that Purple Poodle  but I have seen that site and its wonderful!


LoL, I wondered the same thing a few weeks ago PurplePoodle until I looked on the profile


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> There are many pro groomers who never went to any school and are highly regarded in the grooming industry. Its unfair to judge people that way.


My post never said you had to go to grooming school, it only said I felt you should have in person instruction of some kind. A home study course doesn't provide. It's not a judgement against you personaly, just an opinion based on what I've observed. We've both posted pictures on this forum of dog's we've groomed, I seem to recall some of a schnauzer you did several months ago. Thats just the one that stands out in my mind. It was clean and clipped and the cut was smooth - all the important things. However, we groom very differently and that is probably a result of comming from taking different paths in order to do what we do now and having different backgrounds (as wel as some geography).


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> My post never said you had to go to grooming school, it only said I felt you should have in person instruction of some kind. A home study course doesn't provide. It's not a judgement against you personaly, just an opinion based on what I've observed. We've both posted pictures on this forum of dog's we've groomed, I seem to recall some of a schnauzer you did several months ago. Thats just the one that stands out in my mind. It was clean and clipped and the cut was smooth - all the important things. However, we groom very differently and that is probably a result of comming from taking different paths in order to do what we do now and having different backgrounds (as wel as some geography).


Every groomer grooms differently and in my rural area most people don't care what they get as long as its "as short as possible but not burred" plus with those two the lady wanted as short as I could on the back so I did what was asked. I have done a few Schnauzers like actual Schnauzers but its few a far between. 

Plus I am sure you have every tool you could need available to you, I can not afford a lot of what I need hell I can't even find anyone to sharpen my clippers and shears as the guy I had used does not do it anymore. 

But I digress, if you want to be a groomer and can go to a school/apprentice then by all means go for it but if you are limited to a correspondence course then that's fine to.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> My post never said you had to go to grooming school, it only said I felt you should have in person instruction of some kind. A home study course doesn't provide. It's not a judgement against you personaly, just an opinion based on what I've observed. We've both posted pictures on this forum of dog's we've groomed, I seem to recall some of a schnauzer you did several months ago. Thats just the one that stands out in my mind. It was clean and clipped and the cut was smooth - all the important things. However, we groom very differently and that is probably a result of comming from taking different paths in order to do what we do now and having different backgrounds (as wel as some geography).


It could also just be the person. School doesn't make a person a natural at understanding algebra but you can learn it and struggle through the class and make a C but there are some people that just look at algebra and it comes naturally and they make As without even studying for tests.


----------

